# New Sig



## Jaejae (Nov 27, 2007)

Made in colors. Comments and critique please.
BTW I'm aware that there is pink shit on it.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Made in colors. Comments and critique please.
> *BTW I'm aware that there is pink shit on it.*


Are you sure?


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 27, 2007)

Not entirely.


----------



## superrob (Nov 27, 2007)

Well not bad.
I should try to make one myself


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it meant to be crooked a little?  Otherwise, thats good for colours.


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's supposed to be crooked, thats how I write. lol.


----------



## neo_hito (Nov 28, 2007)

nice...
is it dying?


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 28, 2007)

At first, I had the pink stuff glistening white, but it looked kinda like semen, so I made it pink.


----------

